
North koreans from nuclear site area show signs of radiation exposure - bladecatcher
http://www.newsweek.com/north-koreans-nuclear-site-area-show-signs-radiation-exposure-their-760140
======
simonblack
You mean like these guys?

[https://www.civilianexposure.org/enewetak-atoll-marshall-
isl...](https://www.civilianexposure.org/enewetak-atoll-marshall-islands/)

[https://dceg.cancer.gov/research/how-we-study/exposure-
asses...](https://dceg.cancer.gov/research/how-we-study/exposure-
assessment/nci-dose-estimation-predicted-cancer-risk-residents-marshall-
islands)

